# Historical Florentine Football



## InuRightsActivist (Jul 14, 2022)

Looks super fun, anyone interested in this sport?


----------



## Breadbassket (Jul 14, 2022)

Its look interesting, its like if you mixed gang fights with rugby and made it a sport.


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Jul 14, 2022)

It looks like a blast to watch but in reality, it's pretty fucking boring. 90 percent stalling, if anything.


----------

